# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Formulas not calculating when dragging down

## reg12

Great tip!  But one thing: On my machine (Excel 2008 Mac), the values in the formula cell are not correctly calculated simply by dragging.  Instead, the values are equal to the cell above (the first entry formula value).  To get the correct value, I need to click in the formula bar and then hit enter.  (I only discovered this after an hour of tinkering, figuring I had botched the formula!)  

Are there any ways around this so that it updates upon dragging the formula?

----------


## NBVC

Go to Formula tab, then Calculation Options and select Automatic.

----------

